# Vet said..."puppy food for 2 years"...



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

FYI: this is my first GSD. Ok...so i took Camo into the Vet the other day for an eye irritation...he's 6 months (57lbs)...and he recommended i feed him Large Breed Puppy food till he's 2yrs...this is completely against everything i've read on here in the past...how many of u have done such a thing for even over a year? he also recommended Science Diet...which is another thing i know u'all aint to crazy about...IM CONFUSED! please help.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

you really need to find a vet who has a clue. I don't feed puppy food or large breed (when I fed kibble). Science Diet is only good for those dogs that have real health issues and need bland. It is crap otherwise.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd find a new Vet


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I've found that not a lot of veterinarians (especially older vets) are "up to date" on modern dog nutrition. For awhile, it WAS recommended that you feed large breed puppy food until at least 2 years old, until correlations started being recognized between hip issues and large breed puppy food.

Isn't Science Diet one of the foods that veterinarians sell? Could it be that maybe the veterinarian was trying to get the OP to buy Science Diet....from the Vet's office to make money? Maybe.

Is this a new veterinarian you're using?


----------



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

he is the closest Vet to where I live...the other is at Petsmart (Banfield)...so those are my 2 options...and yes he is an older man...so im guessing he hasnt been updated...and no he doesnt sell Science Diet at his office...he reffered me to the closest Feed Store around the area. i feed Camo Purina One (Chicken) and he loves it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

If Camo loves his food and is doing well on it stick with it. The Hill's people generally teach the nutrition classes at vet school and so, yes, vets are sold on it. The prescription diets serve a good purpose but the rest of them seem to have a lot of corn which I would stay away from.

Just cause your vet recommends something does not mean you have to go with it. But it sure is confusing and you want to do the best for the pup. I would look at labels and watch your protein and fat levels. Generally you don't want a high protein food in a developing puppy. I would stick with a food with protein about 21 or 22 %. Too high protein has been implicated in joint issues.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Also, if you like this vet otherwise stick with him and just don't make your own choices in regards diet.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I wouldn't stick with puppy food past 8 or 9 months. Marshall had some joint pain and our vet said it was because of the high calorie content in the food causing him to grow too fast. I've read to keep them on no longer than a year, but next time I'll have them off even earlier.

Unfortunately I was uneducated and fed Science Diet back then too...you can do better with a food with less/no bi-products and more meat, etc etc. I'd do some research.

My mom-in-law is a vet, and she's even told me that many vets are "sponsored" and they recommend different foods based on that...so don't just go with your vet's recommendations blindly.

Good luck.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Did he also say:
*So it was spoken, so it must be!* ?

It's your dog, your wallet. Tell him you'll do what you think is best,
and if he wants to keep working for you, he better start working with you!


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

All the vets at my clinic (and people come from out-of-state to see these vets - they are specialists in many disciplines) are clueless on nutrition. One of them actually told me that his dogs eat Purina Dog Chow and that they are just as healthy as my two (I feed Orijen, fresh meat, and raw bones). I am a human nutritionist by trade and I can tell you that two people may look the same on the outside, but inside there is a world of difference if one eats all junk food and the other eats a well balanced diet. It's really just a matter of time before it "catches up" with them. IMO it's the same with dogs - only poor diets affect them sooner b/c their life span is dramatically shorter than that of humans.

Don't listen to the vets - listen to the people here and do your own research as well. Become a consistent and persistent label reader!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It's hard to find a vet who knows much about canine nutrition. Only a very tiny portion of their education in vet school involves nutrition and it is often taught by representatives of dog food manufacturers, so not exactly unbiased sources.

So truth is, a very high percentage of the vets out there are clueless about canine nutrition. But that doesn't make them bad vets.

If you like the vet otherwise, I wouldn't scrap the vet just because he gave bad dog food advice. By those criteria, most vets would get scrapped. I'd just recognize that his knowledge on that particular subject, like many in his field, is very limited (and in fact you can learn a whole lot more by spending some time Googling), and ignore his advice as far as dog food goes.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

To add to what my wife said.....If you don't like this guys food advice just imagine what you would hear at petsmart where they have a _"premium" store brand_


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcI'd find a new Vet


If I looked for a new vet every time I questioned or disagreed with my vet, there wouldn't be a single vet in the state of WA left for me. 

I'm constantly searching for new information and the best way of doing things for my dogs. My senior has an illness, and I've been reading scholarly journals about her illness. I found a research article and mentioned it to her specialist and my regular vet. I asked, should we try this new approach? One said yes. The other was hesitant. I laughed and told the two of them to figure out what we should do and get back to me asap. (They decided to call the specialist who did the original research for his insight).

We ARE going to disagree with our vets if we are paying attention. A good vet will make recommendation that they think is in our dog's best interests. There will be times when we disagree. We can ignore their recommendations. We can discuss them and come to an agreement. We might even learn that they are right (sometimes!







) 

But if you like your vet, if s/he respects you and you respect him/her, I don't see a reason to dump the vet. Explain that you're going to feed the food you're feeding and briefly, why. Ask them to chart that, so if your dog has to be hospitalized in an emergency, it's in her chart. 

Then move on. You don't always have to agree. You just have to agree to work together in your dog's best interests.









This is just a small test. Hopefully, it's the only test.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Although I can't speak for your Vet, for me personally, I migrated Angeles from puppy to adult from the 5th to 6th month. My vet checked his weight and growth and felt he was progressing just fine. She didn't see any issue with him going to the Adult at that age. If this is the only disagreement you have with your vet then I wouldn't worry too much and do what you feel comfortable doing. I have disagreed w/my vet on several occasions and we have never done anything I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

thank u all so much for ur advice...you always have a way of making things better for Camo and I...have a great day.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

With Nutro being investigated and very few good large breed puppy foods to chose from, I'm considering changing to Merrick's. Lainey likes the line both wet and their puppy dry which I've mixed in with the large breed for variety. Any thoughts on this? She is 6 months old now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was talking with an owner of a doggie boutique. She only carries the best of kibble after researching them first. She supplies pre-made raw, and distributes for a RAW company in my area(rabbit, green tripe, the variety you can't get at grocery, etc) 
She told me that a pioneer in the nutrition area (initials IB)
had a seminar scheduled at a vet school down south. When Hills got wind of it, they threatened to pull funding if this presentation was held. The school cancelled the seminar The up and coming vets hear nothing, other than what Hills tells them, unless they research the nutrition themselves-most haven't the time, they are busy studying different types of animals, reptiles, avian beside canines to even get into nutrition. Human dr.s have it easy compared to vets, IMO, only one body to study!!
She also told me that Hills is jumping on the holistic word, new kibble coming out soon.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Coach....if the Purina One is working for you I would personally wait until your dog is a little older if you feel any need to change. Food is such a personal choice and there are a ton of opinions from kibble, to wet, to raw, to grain-free, to grains included....Too much change on a growing body can cause tummy upsets and loose stools. If your dog is happy and healthy, be happy and thankful


----------

